# FL 2017 Bee College: March 10 and 11, 2017



## HoneyMonk (Sep 30, 2016)

Good stuff. Will Dr. Ellis be there?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The Master Beekeeper Program is offered on Thursday -- same place, same staff.
Location is The Whitney Laboratory for Marine Bioscience
9505 N Ocean Shore Blvd, St Augustine, FL 32080
Register for Bee College -- https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2017-university-of-florida-bee-college-tickets-29858268886


----------

